# Lets see your duns!



## Brynne (Nov 27, 2014)

Here's my filly. I'm curious what shade she's going to be once she's mature. I'm thinking that she is bay dun, does that seem correct? Her dam was buckskin and her sire was grullo. 

Newborn pictures, the best I have...



























When I saw her at 3 or 4 months old



















And then this winter, around 7 or 8 months



You can see her dorsal stripe in this one



I don't have any ones from super recently, she's in the process of shedding out (very awkwardly!), and at first I thought her summer coat was looking very similar in shade to her winter coat. It seems to be on her face (still quite red-ish) but now on her legs/chest area where it's coming through it's looking quite a bit more beige. I'm curious to see once she's finished shedding! And how much is she likely to keep changing? Will this summer coat be pretty indicative of her adult colouring?


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

What a cutie! Both the dun filly and your little girl. Bet you your little girl already loves horses?

I don't have a dun, I have a chestnut. Sorry for bombing your thread! lol.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

I don't have a dun either but love them. Especially grulla.


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

I have a 3 month old dunskin filly! She's pretty darn cute but hasn't shed her foal coat yet so no idea what kinda changes she will have. Your baby is sooooo adorable! (Both horse and human). Here are some picture of my filly from newborn, to water logged to current.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

It will be interesting to see what your filly sheds out to, Brynne, but right now, I'm going to go with buckskin dun (dunskin), like Triple E's filly.

The frosting in her mane in those last pics are very buckskin, as is her coloring.


----------



## Brynne (Nov 27, 2014)

horseluvr2524 said:


> What a cutie! Both the dun filly and your little girl. Bet you your little girl already loves horses?
> 
> I don't have a dun, I have a chestnut. Sorry for bombing your thread! lol.


Ohh, that's not my little girl (she's probably the cutest kid in the world though!)...those photos were taken by the guy I bought Gitana from. They were literally the only photos of her as a newborn, there weren't any without people in the photos with her! 

But if I ever have a little girl, she had better love horses!!!


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

LOL, always that awkward moment on internet forums :wink:

Well, the little girl is still cute anyway! Love your filly, and if her momma is anything to go by she is going to be absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Brynne (Nov 27, 2014)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> It will be interesting to see what your filly sheds out to, Brynne, but right now, I'm going to go with buckskin dun (dunskin), like Triple E's filly.
> 
> The frosting in her mane in those last pics are very buckskin, as is her coloring.


Interesting! For some reason I thought dunskins tended to have a lighter body colouration, but I'm new to this!

Tripe E, your filly is ADORABLE!! So cute 

This is my old gelding, I knew he was a dun but I have NO idea anything further than that. He is such an interestingly coloured horse, on top of the dun he also has a slight blanket (he's half appy) and a few darker spots on his rump, both are nearly impossible to see though except in person.

I gave him to my stepmom, so I still get to see him quite frequently.





















Winter woolies


















And he had just been swimming and then rolled in sand in this one, but you can see his leg bars better than in the other photos I think...


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

My new girl  can't wait to see her with a nice slicked off healthy coat


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

And her dorsal stripe


----------



## ManicMini (May 4, 2015)

This is my SO's 11 year old mare Cam. She is a primadonna in every sense of the word!


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> It will be interesting to see what your filly sheds out to, Brynne, but right now, I'm going to go with buckskin dun (dunskin), like Triple E's filly.
> 
> The frosting in her mane in those last pics are very buckskin, as is her coloring.


That's what I was thinking too!


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

Brynne said:


> Interesting! For some reason I thought dunskins tended to have a lighter body colouration, but I'm new to this!


You are correct, your girl is a bay dun, she's adorable! And I agree if she grows up to be anything like her mom, WOW!

Here is Quest the pest, (buckskin dun)
















With Harley, red dun,

















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

And a few duns from the past,
Red dun, Harley,
















Bay dun, Casino,
















And Joker the mule, Brown dun,


----------



## Emoore (Sep 14, 2015)

Mocha!


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

And Gypsy has to have her own, Grulla (Quest's mom),


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Here is my filly a half brother, a lil red dun. Don't have a good pic of his dorsal but he's pretty darn cute.


----------



## Brynne (Nov 27, 2014)

Oh man what a bunch of gorgeous horses!! My like button isn't working, or I'd be liking all the posts  Quest and Gypsy are SO stunning!

Would Dancer (the gelding I posted pictures of) be considered buckskin dun then?


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

@Triple E -- I can't even! That baby is so cute! /cry

I love threads like this--nothing like the joy people get from showing off their gorgeous horses <3


----------



## Brynne (Nov 27, 2014)

I just got sent some more photos of Gitana's sire (Andalusian x Paso Fino)! He was 3 in these photos, and he was sold shortly after, but I wish I could see what he looks like now <3


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^ :O Wow! He is such a stunner!


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Subbing to look at the pretty duns.
And I keep seeing the title and thinking it says, "let's see your buns" lol.


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

Brynne said:


> Oh man what a bunch of gorgeous horses!! My like button isn't working, or I'd be liking all the posts  Quest and Gypsy are SO stunning!
> 
> Would Dancer (the gelding I posted pictures of) be considered buckskin dun then?


Thank you! And yes, I think Dancer looks to be a buckskin dun! (my like button isn't working either, I saw a post explaining how to fix it I just haven't done it yet)


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Cutter, grade quarter horse.


----------



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

Here's my dun mare, Chloe, registered Quarter Horse.


----------



## Brynne (Nov 27, 2014)

Pretty!! So many gorgeous horses!

I took a few photos of Gitana this morning, she's looking so dorky half shed out, and she was all ungroomed and mussed looking, but I think she's still pretty cute!

So silly!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^What a cutie!
I just love the frosting in her mane <333
I hope I didn't say that already xD


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## Brynne (Nov 27, 2014)

Zexious said:


> ^What a cutie!
> I just love the frosting in her mane <333
> I hope I didn't say that already xD


Haha, I don't think you did! And yeah, she has some pretty epic highlights going on...rock star hair!


----------



## Cascading River (May 13, 2016)

Here's my dun, grulla overo 3 year old stallion.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

Ah I want a dun so much! If I could like I would! I wish they were more common around here.


----------



## Brynne (Nov 27, 2014)

Cascading River, he's lovely!

Here's some recent photos of Gitana's coat changes. 10 months old now. STILL not finished shedding...but getting closer!

This is Bay Dun - right? I know a few people said Buckskin Dun/Dunskin, but she is to dark/red a base colour for that, isn't she?


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

That frosting is amazing!


----------



## curtis (Jun 3, 2016)

So beautiful... One of these days I will have one for my own


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

aqha , she carries the creme gene. lady I bought her from calls her a dunskin. she was registered as buckskin, so she has gotten darker as she aged.


----------



## RedDunPaint (Aug 23, 2015)

This is my girl, Tessa, a red dun tobiano APHA.

The only picture I have of her as a foal is from her registration papers, so it's not the best...









Her dorsal stripe 









You can see her darker leg here, too









Her other side and just some pics of her because she's gorgeous:wink:
































She loves to smile


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

stevenson said:


> aqha , she carries the creme gene. lady I bought her from calls her a dunskin. she was registered as buckskin, so she has gotten darker as she aged.


I'm going to say buckskin is correct! Brown buckskin if you prefer (some say brownskin)


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Yes I agree with the brown buckskin, to me dun is not buckskin at all. 
I used to have a yellow dun mare looked palomino but had a very large dorsal stripe and leg barring.


----------



## RedDunPaint (Aug 23, 2015)

stevenson said:


> I used to have a yellow dun mare looked palomino but had a very large dorsal stripe and leg barring.


Could she have been a dunalino? (palomino with dun gene). Sounds like what you're describing; look up some pictures and see if they look like your girl:smile:


----------



## CuriousWillowLad (Mar 16, 2015)

My boy, a chocolate dun, I love his colouring I think it's so unique. His colouring seems to change through summer and winter. I think this was from my first winter with him.


----------



## CuriousWillowLad (Mar 16, 2015)

and slight colour change. Love this colour too 😊


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

CuriousWillowLad said:


> My boy, a chocolate dun, I love his colouring I think it's so unique. His colouring seems to change through summer and winter. I think this was from my first winter with him.


That one also appears to be a brown buckskin, and I just have to say in that first pic, his color is amazing!


----------



## vegancowgirl1472 (Jan 31, 2016)

I have a red dun roan.


----------

